# 1970 Cheverolet C-60 Chipper Truck Dump Body with side winder chipper



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello all,
I am looking to start a small tree service business for mostly weekend warrier work to get firewood and make a little extra $$$$. Plus I like doing the work. I saw this truck/chipper/dump combo on craigslist and would like to hear any opinions on this rig. Apparrently the truck tops out at 50-55 on highway. The owner said the truck works fine and he has been restoring over the last few years. Anyway, wondering if the sidewinder chipper will work for small branches and if its easy to work on and get parts if needed. 

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bfs/1410281469.html


----------



## Tree Pig (Oct 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hello all,
> I am looking to start a small tree service business for mostly weekend warrier work to get firewood and make a little extra $$$$. Plus I like doing the work. I saw this truck/chipper/dump combo on craigslist and would like to hear any opinions on this rig. Apparrently the truck tops out at 50-55 on highway. The owner said the truck works fine and he has been restoring over the last few years. Anyway, wondering if the sidewinder chipper will work for small branches and if its easy to work on and get parts if needed.
> 
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bfs/1410281469.html



The thing I would consider if I was you is the size and weight of that vehicle. It will severely limit you almost always having to drag the brush and logs to the street. In contrast a smaller dump with a tow behind chipper will allow you to get in to far more yards to give you better access to material. I think you would be much happier.


----------



## TheLumberJack (Oct 29, 2009)

I think there are better first steps in starting a tree business than buying that truck...imo


----------



## NCTREE (Oct 29, 2009)

Go with a smaller truck if you are just a weekend warrior. The bigger the truck the more maintenance, plus you might have to inspect that truck twice a year. The cargo cab in that truck is too much wasted space. If you are going to be doing mostly big removals then you might want to go with a bigger truck. 

Have you ever done tree work before?


----------



## arbor pro (Oct 29, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> The thing I would consider if I was you is the size and weight of that vehicle. It will severely limit you almost always having to drag the brush and logs to the street. In contrast a smaller dump with a tow behind chipper will allow you to get in to far more yards to give you better access to material. I think you would be much happier.



I didn't see any chipper in the photos. I'm assuming the chipper is some small 3" capacity machine or something?

For anything smaller than a 12" capacity machine, that truck is too big. For a 6" chipper or smaller, a regular 3/4 or 1-ton pickup with an 8' chip box is plenty big and, like Stihl-O said, you'll have a much easier time of getting a smaller truck into places than that big rig.

Look around for a used pickup dump truck and build your own chip box on it like I did (see attachment). You don't need a 12' bed like I have. An 8' or even 6' box would do with a smaller chipper - especially if you're just using it part time.


----------



## tree md (Oct 29, 2009)

Have a 74 GMC C65 with a dump bed and a Bandit 90 XP. We built a chip box on the truck. Good combo but I would rather have a 1 ton dump. Not easy to roll down the road in the C65 when gas is over 3 bucks a gallon. It really starts eating into profits. When gas was like 4 bucks a gallon last year we were spending over a thousand bucks a week in fuel for all the vehicles we were rolling. And as has been mentioned, your going to be able to get into tighter spots with a 1 ton.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for your replies! So far, I have two saws - husky 455 rancher 20" bar and a husky 395xp w/ 28" bar , and a weaver double D harness w/ lanyard. I still need - ascenders, possibley descenders, pullies, more rope, a climbing saw, and the obvious a truck and chipper. Wesspur.com seems to have the best prices online for climbing gear. I have done tree work off an on for a few years. I am learning to climb now. My plans are to start the business and have a friend of mine run it. I have a few jobs lined up with very large removals - 1 pin oak with a 3 ft base and a maple with a 4 ft base. I want a truck that can carry the chipped brush and around 3 cords. My budget is around 8,000 to start. I found another truck - http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/1408150018.html - 1996 gmc dump that looks pretty good. Just need to find a chipper to go with it. I think a 6 inch would be good to start with. Any reccomendations for a 6 inch used chipper? In the 3- 4 k range. :greenchainsaw:
thanks


----------



## Tree Pig (Oct 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for your replies! So far, I have two saws - husky 455 rancher 20" bar and a husky 395xp w/ 28" bar , and a weaver double D harness w/ lanyard. I still need - ascenders, possibley descenders, pullies, more rope, a climbing saw, and the obvious a truck and chipper. Wesspur.com seems to have the best prices online for climbing gear. I have done tree work off an on for a few years. I am learning to climb now. My plans are to start the business and have a friend of mine run it. I have a few jobs lined up with very large removals - 1 pin oak with a 3 ft base and a maple with a 4 ft base. I want a truck that can carry the chipped brush and around 3 cords. My budget is around 8,000 to start. I found another truck - http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/1408150018.html - 1996 gmc dump that looks pretty good. Just need to find a chipper to go with it. I think a 6 inch would be good to start with. Any reccomendations for a 6 inch used chipper? In the 3- 4 k range. :greenchainsaw:
> thanks



this is all you need man

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/ctd/1440911082.html

oh yeah that and tree climbers companion


----------



## NCTREE (Oct 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for your replies! So far, I have two saws - husky 455 rancher 20" bar and a husky 395xp w/ 28" bar , and a weaver double D harness w/ lanyard. I still need - ascenders, possibley descenders, pullies, more rope, a climbing saw, and the obvious a truck and chipper. Wesspur.com seems to have the best prices online for climbing gear. I have done tree work off an on for a few years. I am learning to climb now. My plans are to start the business and have a friend of mine run it. I have a few jobs lined up with very large removals - 1 pin oak with a 3 ft base and a maple with a 4 ft base. I want a truck that can carry the chipped brush and around 3 cords. My budget is around 8,000 to start. I found another truck - http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/1408150018.html - 1996 gmc dump that looks pretty good. Just need to find a chipper to go with it. I think a 6 inch would be good to start with. Any reccomendations for a 6 inch used chipper? In the 3- 4 k range. :greenchainsaw:
> thanks



I will have a 12" Altec chuck and duck for sale in early spring for $4500 if still need one. Strong machine, tears :censored: up. Maybe we'll see each other around i'm local myself. Stay safe


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 29, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> this is all you need man
> 
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/ctd/1440911082.html
> 
> oh yeah that and tree climbers companion



Looks like a two wheel peel though...and needs an oil pump?? sounds like some trouble there.

I have found the 4-wheel one ton to be an ideal truck. Are you gonna fit 3 cord? no. but it beats that helpless feeling of the tires spinning in a two wheel, thats when it get like a circus. I had one for a while when I started, I know.


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Oct 29, 2009)

I gotta agree with MDS, even though your on a tight budget and new to the biz, a 4x4 is the way to go. Everything I run, other than my lil Ranger is 4x4 (and oh yeah, that damned box truck...), and I lock the hubs ALOT.

It beats breaking out the come-along and beating yourself to death trying to get your truck unstuck.

$.02

T


----------



## arbor pro (Oct 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> My budget is around 8,000 to start. I found another truck - http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/1408150018.html - 1996 gmc dump that looks pretty good.




This looks like a scam post to me - someone who takes the ad from someone else and ads their contact info to it while listing it for a lower price in a vague location in order to get your attention. Beware...

Unless that truck is shelled, it's likely going to sell for at least twice that much - probably around $10k.

the way to test such ads is to respond with a request for a name and phone number. Don't give them your info, ask for theirs. If they respond with anything but what you asked for, it's not legit. I hate it when scammers mess with you and get you all excited about a great buy that's too good to be true...

If, however, that ad is legit, I'd be asking myself why it's selling for only $4k when another truck 26 years older and not nearly as nice looking is selling for almost as much. Somethings not right there.


----------



## arbor pro (Oct 29, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Looks like a two wheel peel though...and needs an oil pump?? sounds like some trouble there.
> 
> I have found the 4-wheel one ton to be an ideal truck. Are you gonna fit 3 cord? no. but it beats that helpless feeling of the tires spinning in a two wheel, thats when it get like a circus. I had one for a while when I started, I know.



Now that truck looks familiar! My 90 f350 is a great truck - even though it's only 2wd. I don't do much tree work in winter and I've only once gotten my truck stuck in the work that I do. if I was doing land reclamation or something offroad, then I would absolutely want 4wd.

That truck witht he oil pump problem may have other issues to be selling for only $2k. It's also only a gas engine and likely a gas hog. If it ran well at all and if the box and hoist were in good operating order, it would be worth twice that. I can't tell from the photos what the paint is like but it doesn't look bad. 

I'd have a mechanic look it over well. If the repairs wouldn't cost you more than $1k or so, it might not be a bad truck. Just remember, you get what you pay for. 

A chuck and duck isn't a bad way to get started. Dangerous but effective for someone who wants to keep the bigger wood for firewood.


----------



## Tree Pig (Oct 29, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Looks like a two wheel peel though...and needs an oil pump?? sounds like some trouble there.
> 
> I have found the 4-wheel one ton to be an ideal truck. Are you gonna fit 3 cord? no. but it beats that helpless feeling of the tires spinning in a two wheel, thats when it get like a circus. I had one for a while when I started, I know.



That was just as an example but good points.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 29, 2009)

BlackenedTimber said:


> I gotta agree with MDS, even though your on a tight budget and new to the biz, a 4x4 is the way to go. Everything I run, other than my lil Ranger is 4x4 (and oh yeah, that damned box truck...), and I lock the hubs ALOT.
> 
> It beats breaking out the come-along and beating yourself to death trying to get your truck unstuck.
> 
> ...



I can remember trying to back the two wheel 82 chevy dump up this long azzed rediculously steep driveway with nowhere to turn around at the top, without low range and the 410 gears, it was like nascar in reverse, only with truck and chipper. Then as I'd as I start to get to the the top, it would start spinning and hopping and I'd have to start all over from the bottom. I got it, but I knew I needed a 4 wheel, and soon.


----------



## mckeetree (Oct 29, 2009)

arbor pro said:


> Unless that truck is shelled, it's likely going to sell for at least twice that much - probably around $10k.



I don't know. I have seen some old Asplundh trucks go pretty damn cheap here lately in that 1994 to 1996 year range. I would not give $10K for that old 14 year old 366 gas engine truck. I like your thinking though, because I have some old junk I am about to sell.


----------



## TimberJack_7 (Oct 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hello all,
> I am looking to start a small tree service business for mostly weekend warrier work to get firewood and make a little extra $$$$. Plus I like doing the work. I saw this truck/chipper/dump combo on craigslist and would like to hear any opinions on this rig. Apparrently the truck tops out at 50-55 on highway. The owner said the truck works fine and he has been restoring over the last few years. Anyway, wondering if the sidewinder chipper will work for small branches and if its easy to work on and get parts if needed.
> 
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bfs/1410281469.html



I looked at another truck that guy was selling. It was dumping flatbed with a knuckleboom loader. I would say his equipment is well used and PA. winters take their effect on those older trucks. I would keep looking if I were you. Since you are coming here and asking other guys what they think, that must mean maybe you have some doubts about the equipment? Keep looking.


----------



## fishercat (Oct 30, 2009)

*not sure what it's like in your area.*

here them big old trucks are a DMV inspector magnet, they see $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ in fines.good for the state, not for you.


----------



## beowulf343 (Oct 30, 2009)

I've got to ask, what is a "sidewinder" chipper? I see no chipper in that photo, and googling it just brings up that craigs list posting and a sidewinder stump grinder.


----------



## arbor pro (Oct 30, 2009)

mckeetree said:


> I don't know. I have seen some old Asplundh trucks go pretty damn cheap here lately in that 1994 to 1996 year range. I would not give $10K for that old 14 year old 366 gas engine truck. I like your thinking though, because I have some old junk I am about to sell.



I forgot Asplundh trucks are gassers. I was thinking 5.9 cummins.

I suppose you guys see more of those trucks in the areas where Asplundh is well-established. they haven't yet saturated SD so we don't see too many orange trucks unless someone has picked one up on auction from out of state...


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 30, 2009)

mckeetree said:


> I don't know. I have seen some old Asplundh trucks go pretty damn cheap here lately in that 1994 to 1996 year range. I would not give $10K for that old 14 year old 366 gas engine truck. I like your thinking though, because I have some old junk I am about to sell.



I know a guy that bought that same truck form trueco, just painted white. 20 grand. I was sort of disgusted sinse I dont have that money to throw around...I would have bought an international. dont even get me started on the useless man cab thing. Of course I have an "old asplundh truck" too so I probably shouldnt talk...mine's pretty cool though - at least I think so.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2009)

TimberJack_7 said:


> I looked at another truck that guy was selling. It was dumping flatbed with a knuckleboom loader. I would say his equipment is well used and PA. winters take their effect on those older trucks. I would keep looking if I were you. Since you are coming here and asking other guys what they think, that must mean maybe you have some doubts about the equipment? Keep looking.



Yes, definitely had some doubts on the truck esp being 30 years old and could't find any info on the chipper. Apparently, it's a small chuck n duck - 4 inch which runs on the tranny PTO. 
After all the great feedback (thanks guys) looks like a 1 ton dump is the way to go. I found almost a dozen on CR in my price range. I'm pretty handy with a wrench so something that needs some TLC will work. Preferring 4x4 and diesel if I can get find one in my price range.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, definitely had some doubts on the truck esp being 30 years old and could't find any info on the chipper. Apparently, it's a small chuck n duck - 4 inch which runs on the tranny PTO.
> After all the great feedback (thanks guys) looks like a 1 ton dump is the way to go. I found almost a dozen on CR in my price range. I'm pretty handy with a wrench so something that needs some TLC will work. Preferring 4x4 and diesel if I can get find one in my price range.



I thought I remembered something about that sort of truck/chipper all in one combo existing. Anyone know anything more about these? I'm picturing throwing a brick on the gas peddal and really ripping it up, lol.

Good choice on the one ton.


----------



## mckeetree (Oct 30, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> I know a guy that bought that same truck form trueco, just painted white. 20 grand.




Man alive, I can never find a sucker.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 31, 2009)

mckeetree said:


> Man alive, I can never find a sucker.



Lol. Trueco does seem to be much better than SM though.

Still just lipstick on a pig though.


----------



## phillytreeking1 (Oct 31, 2009)

I know the guy who has that asplundh chip truck its been for sale for the last year and a half for 4000 so it must have some major issues. The trucks off the roosevelt blvd at philly mulch, everytime i go there i always think to my self this trucks still here.You gotta think the larger trucks are alot mor money to run the registration would be 700 a year and inspection twice a year , just for 4 new back tires is a grand . the older trucks are nothing but money pits , plus its hard to get parts any more for a 1970 truck evryone scrapped all the old iron. I agree with everyone else a f350 is perfect


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 31, 2009)

They are crap. The chute design sucks and they clog all the time if you try to feed too much. Tight turn in the chute.


----------



## mckeetree (Oct 31, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Lol. Trueco does seem to be much better than SM though.
> 
> Still just lipstick on a pig though.



Old SM gets real stirred up if you question him much about one of his units or try to Jew him down.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 31, 2009)

mckeetree said:


> Old SM gets real stirred up if you question him much about one of his units or try to Jew him down.



I lost some hairs dealing with them and one of thier "ready to go to work", "reconditioned" trucks. Some people use these terms more loosely than others as it turns out.

Overall the truck has worked out well though...just gotta have a new cage built sinse luke never told me a tree got dropped on it and its all flopping in the breeeze, so that I have to give supplemental support with my arm out the window going down bumpy roads. Other things too, but thats an old story. I have become more seasoned on account of that deal deal. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## mckeetree (Oct 31, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> I lost some hairs dealing with them and one of thier "ready to go to work", "reconditioned" trucks. Some people use these terms more loosely than others as it turns out.
> 
> Overall the truck has worked out well though...just gotta have a new cage built sinse luke never told me a tree got dropped on it and its all flopping in the breeeze, so that I have to give supplemental support with my arm out the window going down bumpy roads. Other things too, but thats an old story. I have become more seasoned on account of that deal deal. Live and learn I guess.



He had a little short wheelbase 4x4 bucket I was sorta interested in once. My cousin had actually bought a couple trucks from him at the time. Anyway, I told him he and I were going to micro analyze the word "reconditioned" on the phone here for a minute, and boy, he didn't like that at all.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 31, 2009)

Thats probably the same style truck I bought, 4x4, short wheelbase GMC with an lr III rear mount. They just took off the giant tires and put on all terrain ones. Its been a good truck generally. I wanted something that I wouldnt mind putting money into, a good foundation.

Micro analyze, thats pretty good.


----------



## mckeetree (Oct 31, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Thats probably the same style truck I bought, 4x4, short wheelbase GMC with an lr III rear mount.



It was. He has had several of those for sale from time to time. I think they were Asplundh trucks.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 31, 2009)

mckeetree said:


> It was. He has had several of those for sale from time to time. I think they were Asplundh trucks.



Yep. I like to think these were the higher end ones as far as those old aspy trucks go.

Still orange inside though..complete with stickers!


----------

